# Time Zone



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

I may have missed the functionality on here but on 100% of forums I've been a member of over the years, there has been a function to change the time to tge zone you occupy in the world.

However, I just can't spot how to do that on these boards.

Can any one help?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 5, 2015)

Click on "My Profile" up in the header bar

Click on "Edit Account Details"

Click on "My Info"


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you, Pineywoods. 

That's was well hidden :biggrin:


----------

